
Company Culture - BIackSwan
http://karankurani.com/company-culture
======
mstapp
Company culture is an interesting topic. Here's a link to another useful take
on the subject from an agile coach's blog (not me). His formulation is that
culture is "how we do things around here to succeed," which is from a book by
William Schneider. [http://agilitrix.com/2011/03/how-to-make-your-culture-
work/](http://agilitrix.com/2011/03/how-to-make-your-culture-work/)

